# Few macros with new lens



## crzyfotopeeple (May 21, 2016)




----------



## KC1 (May 21, 2016)

3 looks pretty nice, you can see the 4 diamonds on the wings. I tell my daughters that the blue dragonflies are actually faeries in disguise.


----------

